# 2006 gto newbie with possible trans / clutch issue



## SillySaley (May 12, 2018)

*Problem and info*
I bought the car a few days ago. Im still getting to know the car and as i said im new to the scene. im still doing research on the car. I've always had sports cars and worked on them myself. This is my first american rwd v8. I have a good understanding of the car, i just dont know the nitty gritty and the particulars. All that being said, something doest seem right with how the shifter feels. All the gears feel healthy and strong but getting in and out of all the gears feels terrible. Reverse is the worst, 1dt is the second worst, all the other gear are minimally difficult to get in and out of. You can always get into the gears but its an uncomfortable and annoying process, it's easier the harder and faster you shift. Sometimes it feels better for no reason at all. The stick doesn't usually come back to center when in neutral (unless you were just driving it really hard. Then after you go home and park it for the night. The next time you drive it, it feels rough again).

Since i got the car, it was hard to get into reverse. Sometimes it's harder than other times. There is no grinding or issues once im in reverse. I have to forcefuly slam the stick to the right and up in one swift motion to get into reverse. Getting out of reverse is not hard.

Also know that in the trunk was what seemed to be a short throw shifter the was installed at one point and removed. Along with a bunch of other parts.

I have noticed a high pitched skweak as i drive. Ive only just noticed it and cant say where exactly it is coming from or if anything make it happen or stop. 

*Ideas*
After reading around, i read about a guy that that had similar problems. He had just replaced his clutch, though. Someone on the thread told him to park on flat surface, put the car in first with the clutch held down fully and rev it up. He emphasized being on level ground. The test was to see if the clutch was fully disengaging. I did this today and noticed that my car did creep forward. 

No one told me anything about the clutch being changed. Any way i can check?
What should my next move be? I'm not sure what to do from here. 

Thoughts on if i try doing the following before going crazy?
-change trans fluid
-flush clutch fluid
-(Im still looking into this, plz help) Figure out if stock shift assembly was installed correctly and in working condition.


Please let me know what you think could be going on here, i really like this car and want to get it running as best it can before this summer.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

" I did this today and noticed that my car did creep forward."

The clutch is not fully disengaging. I would try a flush and bleed of the
slave cylinder.
Is there is fluid around the bottom of the bell housing?
If so, the slave is bad.

Larry


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

You might give this a read for shifting troubles.

Anti-Venom 6 Speed Shifter Modification - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## SillySaley (May 12, 2018)

GotTogO said:


> You might give this a read for shifting troubles.
> 
> Anti-Venom 6 Speed Shifter Modification - LS1GTO.com Forums


So im going to try this first. I really dont think that the trans is bad, and after following a few links on that forum. Im fairly confident that it should help. I got the parts today, but I'm still trying to fully wrap my head around the process.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Its really pretty simple. Unscrew the detent, put a washer on it, screw it back in.

Do the same for the Reverse switch.


----------



## cynicslullaby (Dec 12, 2017)

Trans is not bad but definitely change that old oil and suggest the Royal Purple Synchromesh. Will be pricey for 6 quarts at $20 but quality is best option IMO. Yes bleed the clutch and install the remote bleeder which is something I now have to do as well. Am hoping that I can bleed it without pulling trans but looking very unlikely.


----------

